# Base Contest Voting - Sponsored by 40kEmpire.com



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to Heresy Online's 1st Ever Base Design contest voting! 

This contest is sponsored by: 


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/adbanners/40kempire.jpg
Please take a few moments to visit our sponsor!​

Here at last is the voting for the base contest sponsored by the store formally known as 40kempire.com, but do not worry folks, their name may have changed but their great prize support is still the same! 

Any questions or errors send me a PM, do not post them.

Entry 1










Entry 2























































Entry 3











Entry 4



















Entry 5

IMG]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y200/png_lovebirds/finishedchariot023Medium.jpg[/IMG]

























































Entry 6




























Entry 7





































Entry 8


























































Entry 9


































Entry 10 

















Entry 11









































Entry 12


























































































Entry 13










































Entry 14









































Entry 15


































































Entry 16

















Entry 17


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Entry 18


















































Entry 19


















































Entry 20


































Entry 21


































Entry 22


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

So many beautiful bases! But I must say that entries 15 and 21 are simply AMAZING. With the owners' permissions, I would like to save these pictures so that I may look at them in awe in the years to come. I will of course never post them anywhere without permission. They, especially entry 15, look so natural that I find it amazing they were made by human hands.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Lots of great bases! Gratz to you all. (I forgot to post mine) saw the closed submit form this morning at the office  anyway.... I based my decision on 4 categories; They consist of: Cleanliness (of actual material used), Originality, Paint scheme/ Shading highlighting etc, and Practicality. The one who came out and managed to capture my attention as well as rank the highest in all categories was #8. Some were outstanding such as Damnedfist and i believe #21 but 21's practicality killed it despite the outstanding detail and time i assume went into it. As for Mr. Fist I Have nothing but respect for you and your creativeness when it comes to GW figures and all the aspects involved. But i was really hoping for a new piece of work. Not one that you have displayed elsewhere 


All of the bases were great! It was a hard choice! Again gratz to you all!!!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Double post my bad but also GJ Djinn! way to keep everything organized!

Chaosftw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks  I will be organizing another contest as soon as I can brainstorm one and line up all the stuff.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Thanks  I will be organizing another contest as soon as I can brainstorm one and line up all the stuff.


Go with something like 'Best Scene' or 'Best Action Pose' Then make the minimum model count 2. Or something like that. 

Chaosftw


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

First I have to say that all the bases look great. Everyone deserves a price, or at the very least, an applause. I didn't think it'd be so difficult to choose a winner. Some of these bases are so amazing and elaborate, that I feel they crossed over from base to diorama or display stand. I think the paint job and detail on 21 (cliff) are out of this world. Hands down most elaborate entry would fall to 22 (landing pad). But here’s the real question, could they really be called bases? 22 could almost be considered terrain, and 21 is so damn pretty it could be considered a display. To me, a base is something you can put your figure on and put down on a game table. With that in mind, I choose…. 7. Entries 21 and 22 were extremely well done and if this was a display contest they'd win or tie. Congratz to all the participants.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well done to everybody who entered, such great work and a fine display of skill. My vote goes to #7, minimal and very effective it would do a great job of complimenting a model without over powering it.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

well hang on guys, the point of the comp was to design the best base that you can within 15cm*15cm, not 'make the best base you can that fits on a single figure slotta base'. You shouldnt be disregarding entries just because their on the large side like like dusty's or their a little elaborate like mine, at the end of the day alot of time and effort has been put into all the entries, more so than others. The comp was supposed to include all manner of bases, from single, to terrain to duel or diorama show bases, its unfair to rule entries out just because it doesnt fit in with your idea of a base, you should make your judgement on wot u think is the best base within the rules and the spirit of the contest, a base is a base, whether its large or small.....


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree with what DM just said, its on effort and atmosphere with a base, not the base size or type. Personally i love the one DM has done as it does create a good bit of story to go with the model, just can't wait to see what he does with that lol. Maybe one day i will be able to make a base to rival yours matey. Kudos to dusty stuff for ingenuity and practicality, i dont think i could ever dream up a base like that lol. Good job to everyone tho it was hard to choose between such nice entries, even the simplest of bases with minor detail have been done really well.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the last two but 8 really stood out of me. It just looked so clean and well made. Would love to base my models on a base like that.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Excellent standard of bases here, some really nice ideas and some real beauties to look at. As to picking my fave and placing a vote its a tough one. I'd say the winner for me has to come from the following five bases.
2
8
15
19
21
and looking at them its hard to pick an actual winner, each are very well done.

I admit I am sorely tempted by number 2 just for the character of the base, probably helped by the fact I always really liked those two models and wanted them on a Slaanesh Lord base or something similar. :grin:
However after checking the pics a final time I think I have to go for base 8. Its simple, very well painted and it just stands out for me by a gnats leg.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

not all the pics loaded for me. I refreshed twice and still had the same problem.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

well you're right Darkmessiah, but there are some of us who do like minimalism. Regardless of all the hardwork someone did! I enjoyed many of the bases, but to my eyes some are waay over done and too busy to the eyes! I don't know which one is yours, but I know I voted for #15 it's beautiful and minimal. There are some which are incredible to say the least! Everyone did a great job on their bases!!!


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

@HorusReborn - I can understand where your coming from, you need to be able to tell a story in the most effcient way possible, but, if your doing a piece for a comp such as GD you need detail, i personally dont think i could remove any part of my base, as a duel base it needs to be large and it needs to be detailed so it has no dead spaces. Personally i feel dis-heartened, iv put the time and effort in and done somethin different, out of the box, new and its been disregarded because of that or maybe people think too much time and effort has been put in, i get the feeling that i should have just lobbed some sand and static grass on a slotta base or even better not made the effort and just lobbed an old base up....

As for the best base here, my vote went for #4, i thought the idea was creative, different and fairly well excuted, if i had my vote again and knew how the votes would have gone i would have gone for #16, personally i think its the best here and should be doing alot better.


----------



## Amen Brick (Oct 14, 2008)

Incorrect photos of 17 up. My fault for accidentally uploading wips and not getting rid of, them, but doh at everybody anyway. Sigh.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

gotta love how in 22 he took base literally, that's just awesome


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Tough call, so many awesome bases. I think I have to go with entry 22 however.


----------



## Sigose (Jul 12, 2008)

I pick 15 cause the point of a base it for simple stuff that anyone can do not have like the heads of rare models on them that only that person has yaknow? That's what I prefer.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I think perhaps we should have done a "2 votes per person" poll. I suspect that a few bases would prove to be a large number of peoples second choice, and in reality, a base that is 50% of the people's second choice is more popular than a base that is 30% of people's first choice. The fairly large number of stunning bases left us all with some really tough calls between 3 or 4 bases, and being forced to choose between several equally awesome choices is tough. I think it's too late to do anything about it at this point tho.

I suggest we run a second "unofficial" poll and allow each person to vote 2 or 3 times. That will give the makers of bases a much more accurate idea of how their bases compare overall. I know my second and third choices were arbitrarily passed over for my first choice (I actually ended up rolling a d6 on it). Anyway.... that's my 2 cents on polls.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not think there is an option to vote twice, only 1 vote or multi vote.


----------



## elvers (Jan 2, 2009)

huh? and where is my Desert base with IG Sentinel?!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

its no: 21 for me folks but once again congrats to everyone who entered really good work.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Chaosftw said:


> As for Mr. Fist I Have nothing but respect for you and your creativeness when it comes to GW figures and all the aspects involved. But i was really hoping for a new piece of work. Not one that you have displayed elsewhere
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chaosftw



I'm sorry to have disappointed you Chaos. I did not read anywhere that the entry had to be created especially for this contest. This particular piece, I believe, represents my best work to date in creativity, sculpting, and painting in this area. It required countless hours and patience to complete and I am very proud of it. Since I have never entered it in a competition here prior to this one I did not see this as being a problem. I don't think that you should dismiss it just because you have seen it before in my project log.:cray:

AS for the contest..., my vote went to DM's 'Orky' base. When the painting is taken into account this is just beautify work! It wasn't an easy choice, thought, as there were a lot of great entries.

One last thing; A special shout of appreciation to Djinn for putting this contest together and to 40Kempire.com for their _very_ generous sponsorship!:victory:


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Great job entry 15, everything looks spectacular


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow i had no idea there were so many entries 2 got my vote


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

oh my god they are all awesome. it was hard to choose between number 2 or 20. but they are all great bases better than what i can do. its a shame only one can win though.


----------



## SunnyGuy (Jan 19, 2009)

Lot's of great bases.
I'm new to hobby.
Will try to use base ideas for my Orc army.
Thx


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

To tel you the truth, I forgot about entry 2 :ireful2: I was dead set on voting to that base when I saw it, but I must have skimmed past it when I voted :suicide: Wish there was a poll eraser...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Voting will continue until this Friday (the 23rd), Votes will then be tallied and the winners announced.*


----------



## Bulganzi (Jan 1, 2009)

ACK! I'VE LOST THE LEAD! lol....maybe I should of voted for myself.:mrgreen:


----------



## Snafu One (Jan 20, 2009)

bases 11 and 15 are wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Personally, there isn't one base here i wouldn't be proud to call my own. I love the Avatar base just because it seems to fit the model so much. Obviously i wont vote, being the sponsor an all its not fair to but they all are really good. 
Also djinn24, if you supply us with your details when you do the winners we will sort you a prize out (a squad box or couple of blisters or along those lines) for running the whole thing. Well done on a bloody good competition and heres to a few more down the line.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Bon_Jovi! Yes I am already brainstorming some more contests to run as well and I know there are a few others in the works already.


----------



## Eddy (Jan 21, 2009)

Voted for 8.
8 and 19 are both very good. k:
Why did 15 get so many votes?
It's rocks and plants? Other entrys look harder to make.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

magician847 said:


> basically its because of the fact that it could be replicated on an entire army, and look amazing, *as opposed to other bases which seem limited to characters and objectives/set peices*


i fail to see why that should have any impact on voting wot so ever, the idea is to vote for wot u think is the best base within the rules, no where in the rules does it say the base should be simple enough to replicate on an entire army, also a base simply isnt somethin you put a rank and file trooper on, the term 'base' covers many different avenues of thought and creativity, ask any GD winner, who often take their bases in new and interesting directions.
Personally i dont think people have voted in the spirit of the competition, i wont speak ill of any of the bases here, everyone should be congratulated for makin the effort and taking part, but, their are certain bases here that could be replicated by others quite easily, or are simply replications of others work or simply recycled ideas, whilst others, have a special quality that couldnt be replicated by others easily, whether that special quality be creativity, technical ability or simple large amounts of time and effort, and it doesnt seem like these entries will not be rewarded at all, and i think its a shame and a disapointment....:angry:


----------



## Bellerophon (Jan 22, 2009)

Voted for 8.
Nice tutorial as well!
I hope the rest of you also make a tutorial because I can learn a lot form you guts (and girls?).


----------



## GodOfWar666 (Jan 22, 2009)

All nice bases. When next competition?


----------



## DawnBringer789 (Jan 22, 2009)

*cool*

Cool bases... :victory:
I was using to search for warhammer fantasy images and found this site. Registered so I could vote.
Some of you guys should go to the Golden Daemon competition.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Already put my vote in for 15. It has beautiful clean lines, and is not OTT. It's not a piece of scenery, and adds to the model, making the model more prominent, rather than drawing the eyes to the base, detracting from the model.

And welcome to Heresy, Dawnbringer - always nice to see new faces (particularly a new Fnatasy player for me to get my claws into =D).

We have an introduction forum located here if you want to introduce yourself to the forum .


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, entry 15 is an excellent base for an actuall model. The detail of the base itself is also great between the grass, water effect, rock color, and the bush buds flowering. Its really an all around great base scheme.


----------



## Bulganzi (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who voted for #15, I'm actually surprised I did so well, all of the bases here are well done and I thought there were so many better than mine.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

im going to be difrent and vote for 5, it looks beautifull and i just love the look. for the others great work, they all look great, i wish i could vote for more but im not allowed to


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Today is the last day for voing! It will then be locked and voting tallied.


----------



## Aries (Dec 2, 2008)

I want to thank everybody who voted for me.
It was a very close close race and there were a lot of nice bases.
I hope that most of you will consider making a tutorial about how to make your base.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 21, 2009)

of the bases:
i liked 8 due to its cleanliness and obvious 40K style, i should be able to copy it easy enough for a character. 
i loved 15, i can see a wood elf or LOTR hero sitting pretty on it, also looked like a lot of work to get that 'natural' look.

but great job to all for stepping forth and having the courage to accept peers views on your work. well done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The official announcement for the winners is located http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=286421#post286421

Please stop by and give some congrats to the winners!


----------

